# Cat runs



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

I have built an indoor and outdoor run for Honey my Persin kitten and I would like to show it to you. She loves being in the cabin which contains the runs for a few hours a day to see the garden as we normally keep her in the house. I thought it may give ideas to other cat owners , Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

They are really great. I would love to have something like that for my kitten.


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW!! She's even got her own Christmas tree


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats really good, i want a run or something for my kitty,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks really good. Can she get into the house from there? I could do with something like that but not sure how we could connect it to the house.
p.s she has the same basket as my Mai Tai.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

She cannot get to the house direct but we carry her out in the basket


----------



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

when i built a cat run for my cats(5) i knocked a hole in house and put cat flap in,so they can come and go as they like,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

That run looks great, I would like something like that.

I've seen some runs that have little tunnels connecting the runs the the house.. lol that would be funny!


----------



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

pic of my cat run


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

wow that is a large run Fantastic . Is it for just one cat or a few


----------

